# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Erasmus MC (Daniel den Hoed)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Erasmus MC (Daniel den Hoed) 
Groene Hilledijk 301
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Erasmus MC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Erasmus MC.*

----------

